# Please Help Identifying Fish



## Cole (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello all. This is my first post and I was hoping that someone would be able to tell me what species this is. 

I purchased it at PetSmart a few years ago and it is now about 6 inches long. When I bought it I was warned that it is an aggressive species, but it seems to be scared of everything, even the small tetras, in my 80 gallon tank and always hides in a back corner behind some plants.


----------



## jclee (Aug 17, 2010)

It's a barb, though I'm not certain what kind, so it probably would be more comfortable and less timid in a school.


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

Is could possibly be a tinfoil or red tailed tin foil barb...


----------



## Cole (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the input so far. If it is a barb that will help me narrow my search. 

I know that it isn't a tinfoil barb. I had several of them in this tank at the same time as this unknown fish and they are most definitely different species.

Update:

After some searching for different species of barbs I have found one species that is fairly close to mine, the Asoka Barb. The biggest difference being that my fish does not have a black spot near the tail.


----------



## jclee (Aug 17, 2010)

Could it be a red-tailed tinfoil barb?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Striped barb?


----------



## Cole (Aug 18, 2010)

jclee said:


> Could it be a red-tailed tinfoil barb?


No, mine has a much more slender body and black spots in an almost checker board pattern.

Here's a Red-tailed tinfoil for comparison:


----------



## Cole (Aug 18, 2010)

mk4gti said:


> Striped barb?


Probably not. My fish only has one faint stripe in the middle with small spots covering the rest. It also has redish fins, which striped barbs don't have.

Thanks for all of the suggestions so far everyone!


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

could be dyno, has sand color body with a black stripe, develops red stripe above the black one, the red ones are not full length. Tends to get them in planted aquariums. It is a quick mover, not sure whether it is shy.


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

What about a "checker barb" it has lots of other names too, not sure which is most common.


----------



## Cole (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmm... Checkered barb are only supposed to get half as big as my fish. The dorsal fins also aren't long enough. (Hard to tell from my blurry photo probably)

@sivakv
I'm unsure what fish a dyno is. Are there other names for them that I could search for?


----------

